# Southern Ohio Catfish Tourneys



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Found info on another trail covering Deer Creek, Rocky Fork and Paint Creek lakes, 4 rod limit per boat, 75% payback, $50 per boat
Check out wcfo.net for more info

Remaining dates: 
July 28 Deer Creek lake 6pm - 2am Ramp near marina
Aug 25th Rocky Fork lake 6pm - 2am North Shore Ramp
Sept 29th Paint Creek lake 6pm -2am Campground ramp

Contact name is Mike Mooreman 740.463.6427


I plan on hitting a few of these hope some others can as well.

Salmonid


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the info mark!! It's hard to get info on tournaments when the trails don't have a website and teams that aren't local want to get the details. I would love to hit all 3 but the boat is in the shop for the rest of the season so im out. Next year for sure!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck, the season is just ramping up, whats wrong with the boat? Lots of other tourneys around, just let me know where your interested in fishing and Ill shoot you different trails that i have found. 
Salmonid


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

The whole thing needs rewired. Need 3 new batteries and i just graduated college. I have been having a blast bank bound for flatties this year though. Been out on the ohio 3 times this year plus the GMR once. Ive had a great year just fishing and learning new things. Let me know if you ever wanna go channel cattin. I hear your the man when it comes to catchin big channels!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Your too kind..Ha ha, Heck I can catch channels all day long and that is the only way I catch some of the big ones, by weeding through enough little ones to find some bigger ones, LOL You must have been talking to Dave O, is that right? He thinks I am the King of channels. Anyways get on the boat, wiring is a one day job and the batteries pick up 1 at a time until your where you need to be, I just got one last week and am about to get another one since I keep 5 on my boat, ( ouch!) I havent replaced any in 2+ years so mine are all starting to crap out at the same time so I know your pain. I use 1 cranking, 2 for my 24 volt TM and 2 crappy ones that only hold a half charge for my big livewell aerators. 

Give me a shout sometime and we can get out, 

Salmonid


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I dont even know where to start with the wiring! Im gonna try to have it ready to roll.mid september so i can get out on the maumee for the fall flatty bite!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

